# What is your favorite phase?



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Just think it will be interesteing to read the responses.

What is your favorite phase? Why?
What is your dog's favorite phase? Why do you think so?


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

mine=back off
jake = whatta we gonna dooo/NOW.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogmine=back off
> jake = whatta we gonna dooo/NOW.


I think you read this as I did at first - Phrase instead of Phase


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ttalldogmine=back off
> ...


haha, I read it like that too.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry! I should have been more specific. 

What is your favorite Schutzhund phase?


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I misread and as a newbie maybe I would keep the same reply-scary when you think dog should maybe -back off (cause maybe your clueless at how into it your dog can be) and neat when he says whaat nooow?Prob too new to comment.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I love obedience. Maybe it is because that is where I started. I love molding all of that drive into the different needed behaviors. 

Protection, of course. Vala loves all three phases but getting to fight the bad guy is most definitely her favorite.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Tracking.....it is good Karma.

I find it satisfying and relaxing. Dayna and I live very close to a community college that offers plenty of space to track, and we'll run over there to track and run through obedience several times a week.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

As a newbe with a pup:
Karlo loves the protection phase best, and I do too. 
Usually from the start to finish in a session, progress in such a short period of time is amazing. We are going slow, though at his age, he is progressing more than I ever expected.
I love to watch a dog track, I don't like laying it so much. Maybe when we cut out so much food, it will get better!
Obedience is my least favorite, I need motivation, but once we are in that zone, I enjoy the communication level we share. 
We do much better at home, without the audience of club members!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

We both love obedience as we can do it anywhere, anytime and he gets to play with his ball as a reward, which all he ever cares about. We both love protection as he loves to bite the sleeve, but we can only do it on training days.

I hate tracking with a passion and would never do it again if I could.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll say obedience. I admit I'm still getting used to tracking and it would not be my first choice of how to spend time with my dog but he sure loves it. I love protection too, but I'm most comfortable with the obedience and it is something I can work daily without a helper. Since the dog is young there's still a lot to learn (retrieves, jumping, the send out) so I still find it fun.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Mine is tracking 1st then obedience. Primarily because they are the 2 phases that I am most comfortable with because I feel that I have a good understanding of what I need to do when working with my dog to get the best results that I am envisioning in my mind. I also really do enjoy protection but as a relatively new person to the sport (only 3 years) I am still struggling with what approaches are best to use with my gal who is quite over the top. Being a type A personality and a perfectionist by nature, I therefore find that this phase can be frustrating at times because of this. 

Jax's is protection....without a doubt in my mind.....go figure!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

not only did i read it as 'phrase' but i also failed to realize what section this was in.... so i had all sorts of sappy quotes typed out and ready to hit enter


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Tracking is becoming my favorite! It's something I can do on my own..

As for my dog.. not sure which phase is her favorite!


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm very new to the sport, only a few months, but tracking is definitely my favorite. I like the calm of doing it with my dog first thing in the morning. Plus, it's the one phase that my dog took to naturally, and does well at without much help from me. However, if I'm watching a trail, I like the obedience part the most. I love to see the relationship between the dogs and the handlers.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

My favorite is obedience. I think the main reason for that is that it is the phase where the dog and I are working together in partnership the most. I love the interaction and communication, plus all the new and different things to teach. Plus unlike the other phases, it's something we can work on anytime and anywhere. Doesn't require a whole lot of pre-planning, driving, time, other resources. Can just do it whenever the urge strikes.

Tracking is my least favorite. I enjoy the tracking itself, it's everything else that goes with it (loading the car, driving, laying the track, waiting for it to age, etc...) that bores the snot out of me.

Dogs' favorite? They like them all but I don't think there's any question that protection is their favorite.


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

My favorite so far is obedience. I currently don't have a dog to work protection but love to watch. Would not lose any sleep if tracking fell off the face of the earth: ). Dog's favorite is just to be glued to me.

My new working pup (coming soon) will make me love it all I'm sure. : )


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

OB is my favorite! I just like the control and the relationship between handler and dog. 

My dog's favorite- protection of course! He loves protection! 

Courtney


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Mine- Obedience, I'm good at that

Isa's- Tracking, she just loves to track 

Cody's was obedience and protection


----------

